# Fish ID?



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Can someone help ID this fish, please? I believe it is a Lake Tanganyika species.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Oreochromis tanganicae, the endemic Tilapia I think.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## Hidan (Nov 11, 2017)

That is one stunning looking fish.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep... absolutely beautiful. Saw it in a Youtube vid. That pic is from a screenshot that I took.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Possibly the most beautiful Oreochromis. I found this great vid some time ago...


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Great video... enjoyed watching it. Thanks for the link.


----------

